# Security Clearance for British Nationals



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone knows from their or friend/family experience on how much time security clearance is taking for British nationals for roles in Abu Dhabi?

T


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Security clearance for what?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Security clearance for what?


Hi,
People who apply for government jobs in Abu Dhabi need to get security clearance. I believe that part of the clearance process includes a special committee that check whether the job can be performed by an Emirati or whether it must be done by an Expat. The clearance time seems to vary from job to job but can take up to 6 months.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html

Plus, if you were not born British you might be treated as being from the country you were born in


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> People who apply for government jobs in Abu Dhabi need to get security clearance. I believe that part of the clearance process includes a special committee that check whether the job can be performed by an Emirati or whether it must be done by an Expat. The clearance time seems to vary from job to job but can take up to 6 months.
> Cheers
> Steve


Ahhhhh so basically if you get a job as say an accountant this committee could ultimately say no and say get an Emirati in instead even though the company want and hired you?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Ahhhhh so basically if you get a job as say an accountant this committee could ultimately say no and say get an Emirati in instead even though the company want and hired you?


Hi,
Yes - i guess so.
These jobs tend to be University lecturers, doctors, nurses, military support staff etc. - so mostly more specialised or technical roles.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - i guess so.
> These jobs tend to be University lecturers, doctors, nurses, military support staff etc. - so mostly more specialised or technical roles.
> Cheers
> Steve


I think we should implement this kind of 'vetting' back in the UK in fact I think we should implement a lot of things that they do here back in the UK


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - i guess so.
> These jobs tend to be University lecturers, doctors, nurses, military support staff etc. - so mostly more specialised or technical roles.
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve,
Do you what documentation is normally required for security clearance ?


----------

